# platforms for loading images to TC



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

which one do you use? I was unable to make imgur work for me yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

robin4 said:


> which one do you use? I was unable to make imgur work for me yesterday.


Posting pictures


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

KenOC upload your JPG to https://postimage.org/

KenOC Go to


http://imgur.com/upload

 so

.................................................................

I guess you mean postimage.org


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

https://postimage.org/

"Click to choose, copy & paste or drag & drop files anywhere"

I am unable to do any of the above


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

robin4 said:


> https://postimage.org/
> 
> "Click to choose, copy & paste or drag & drop files anywhere"
> 
> I am unable to do any of the above


Did you clean your browser recenter, can cause a problem.
I give you one pic just from that site.


This is the small version, I use the hot link for forum.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never used it before, but works fine for me. Great option to choose size before uploading.


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

thank you Rogerx and Art Rock for helping me


----------

